# Moss Balls



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Has anyone tried making one?

If so what worked and what did not work?

TR


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Making one?

Are you talking about taking some moss and trying to grow it in such a way that it becomes a ball, or are you talking about mossballs?

Cladophora marimo mossballs are naturally ball shaped.

As for your question, I've never tried to make a moss ball, so I couldn't tell you what worked or didn't.


----------



## minerman (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, does anybody know if moss balls will decrease ammonia? I figure these might be a good substitute for other plants, since I have a tank with oscars. They will tear up anything that has a stem.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They grow so slowly that I would doubt they'd have much practical use as an ammonia reducer. Oh, sure, they'll eat some, but but unless you had a whole tankful of them you probably wouldn't see much useful benefit in that regard.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are more for decoration than anything else.i have had them but they really didn't do much for me..lol


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

I appreciate it folks.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way...i forgot to mention that if you get the morimo moss balls;you can cut them up and they will just reform into more moss balls..


----------

